# Culture Clash!



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

Warning! Please be seated before reading further. 

LOW COUNTRY BOIL TACOS! 

Yes you read that right! I broke the rules and clashed two cultures together to make something new and amazing. 

I know... I already posted a Low Country Boil earlier this week and people have been commenting on it all week so it's been at the front of my mind. 

For those that questioned me making Taco holders earlier this summer you'll understand now! Haha

Anyways.. 

Fired up a pot of water with Zatarain's Shrimp and Crab Boil along with some Old Bay Seasoning and tossed in some diced up potatoes (for faster cooking), added some diced up Andouille Sausage and forgive me.. but I used canned Crab Meat.. that was super fine so the crab meat and the corn were put in some cheese cloth to keep them separate from the other ingredients.  In the last 3 minutes Peeled and deviened shrimp were added. 

The pot was dumped out and the ingredients separated and some soft taco shells heated up. The Taco Holder was utilized for assembly. 








Some Remoulade Sauce to help hold all the bits in.







The shrimp tails were cut off and then shrimp was diced up for the tacos.







Next the corn was added to help fill in the gaps.







The potatoes and sausage were layered in next.







The crab meat was added next.







Had to add some lettuce to make it a Taco and add a small cooling effect to all the spicy.







Some Bourbon Barrel Smoked Cracked Black Pepper Cheddar Cheese was shredded and added to the top. This stuff is AMAZING!







More Remoulade Sauce was added to the top and its time to eat!








I did not make the Remoulade.. I bought a jar of it.







The cheese I used.







The canned Crab Meat was super fine and would have been lost in the boiling water. 







The corn and the crab meat in the cheese cloth.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2021)

Original for sure! I’d love that cheese.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Original for sure! I’d love that cheese.



The cheese is AMAZING! I might have mentioned that before! Haha


----------



## sandyut (Aug 22, 2021)

Love it man!!!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Love it man!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 22, 2021)

Creative! Looks like a fine meal to me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 22, 2021)

Yes sir, any extra for a visitor? I’ll take it.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Creative! Looks like a fine meal to me.



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yes sir, any extra for a visitor? I’ll take it.



Haha! I think there would be a line around the block!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2021)

Now thats a different take. Maybe you need to start selling them. Them boys in LA made millions putting Korean BBQ in Tacos.☺, unheard of...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2021)

Great idea, a frogmore stew tortilla! I am impressed. Heck you even used the right seafood boil.  LOL Ya know seafood boil seasonings are like canned colas ( Soda pops), they all are carbonated cola tasting but no two brands are alike. Then you used store bought Remolade sauce.

It is sooooo easy to make your own and it makes such a huge diffrence in your end result. Look at the link, this stuff is really good if I say so my self. I understanmd it quite similar to the famous Tujague's in New Orleans. 

Really and truly, its just almost thousand island dressing with some ketchup. LOL

Make you a batch, keep it in the reefer and try it on the next salad you make. Then think about if you'd like it on your taco. Its sort of a cross between salad dressing and seafood cocktail sauce.

I have some shrimp thawed now in the reefer, and some flour tortillas in the bread box, got to try this idea. 





__





						Shrimp Remoulade ~ Foamheart
					

For those of you unaware, these South Louisiana hot summer days is much like those cold winter nights in the great Northwest! Its just not very inviting to go outside especially around a hot pit! It requires great devotion to the craft. yes, I know I am a weenie, but I am not sweating nor am I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Great idea, a frogmore stew tortilla! I am impressed. Heck you even used the right seafood boil.  LOL Ya know seafood boil seasonings are like canned colas ( Soda pops), they all are carbonated cola tasting but no two brands are alike. Then you used store bought Remolade sauce.
> 
> It is sooooo easy to make your own and it makes such a huge diffrence in your end result. Look at the link, this stuff is really good if I say so my self. I understanmd it quite similar to the famous Tujague's in New Orleans.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link to the remoulade!  

I know.. it's sad I used a store bought sauce.. sort of a spur of the moment recipe and I didn't take the time to research making my own.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2021)

Dang what a great idea looks fantastic. 
I don't think it would have lasted long enough here to make any tacos.

Warren


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang what a great idea looks fantastic.
> I don't think it would have lasted long enough here to make any tacos.
> 
> Warren



Thank you!

Yea.. tacos was the goal on this one.. had to show some restraint!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks darn good! Wouldnt mind a few of those.

Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks darn good! Wouldnt mind a few of those.
> 
> Jim



Thank you! Seems like there would be a line for these! HAHA


----------



## xray (Aug 23, 2021)

Damn nice tacos there KC! I really like the idea behind them. They look delicious too.

These would be a good crowd pleaser, all you have to do is dump everything on the table and have folks show up with tortillas in their hand!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

xray said:


> Damn nice tacos there KC! I really like the idea behind them. They look delicious too.
> 
> These would be a good crowd pleaser, all you have to do is dump everything on the table and have folks show up with tortillas in their hand!



Thank you!

And yea.. I showed these to my neighbor who I usually do large gatherings for regular Low Country Boils with and she feels we could pull off the taco thing as well!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2021)

Dang those look good!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang those look good!
> Al



Thank you Al!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Thanks for the link to the remoulade!
> 
> I know.. it's sad I used a store bought sauce.. sort of a spur of the moment recipe and I didn't take the time to research making my own.



Well at least it was Zatarans !!  LOL I keep some all the time in the reefer, just like home made mustard, my marinara sauce, JJ's finishing sauce and a few other things. all of which get better with time in the reefer anyway. I mean just makes life easier.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2021)

Wow!!
Those look Outstanding, Charlie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Those look Outstanding, Charlie!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2021)

Kilo charlie thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Glad you had self control.

Warren


----------

